# NREMT-P study material?



## Longshot (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi all,
 I haven't been on the boards in some time.  I've been an EMT in FL since 2010 and am about 2 weeks away from finishing my Paramedic program here in FL.  It's been a long 16 months.  I'm actually pretty comfortable about our finals and the state medic exam.  

I'm thinking of taking the NREMT-P exam once I'm finished.  I know it consists of several scenarios and the written.  Are there any good online sites to help prepare for the scenarios and written NREMT-P test?  I know I'll have to travel, as nobody in FL offers the NREMT-P test.  I do have FISDAP and JB Learning to use.  I was wondering what other options there are.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 22, 2014)

Everyone I know swears by JB learning.


----------



## MedicSlayer (Apr 24, 2014)

I used a plethorea of materials; the most important concept is do not strictly rely on your medic program textbook. The national registry is guided by DOT curriculum, so there is no book that has "100% content" for everything you need. 

Like any student, draw your information from a variety of sources, here are a few that really helped me out:

Barron's Study Guide- bought on Amazon for about $14, it comes with a CD that has 2 practice tests, they can either be timed or not timed. The guide itself is fantastic

Dale Dubins Cardiology book- very resourcesful in helping you remember the vastness of the heart

EMT-National training.com- A good site to take practice exams, also has each section broken down and ALS only questions, as well as a section to take quizzes based on missed questions <--- VERY useful

Look into some of them, if you're willing to spend ~$80 altogether, they are a great supplemental addition to your knowledge base from class.


----------



## Longshot (Apr 30, 2014)

MedicSlayer said:


> I used a plethorea of materials; the most important concept is do not strictly rely on your medic program textbook. The national registry is guided by DOT curriculum, so there is no book that has "100% content" for everything you need.
> 
> Like any student, draw your information from a variety of sources, here are a few that really helped me out:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.  That's some good info.  We used the Dale Dubin's book for EKG in class, it's a great read.


----------



## medic2100 (Apr 30, 2014)

Medictests.com is what I've used.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 30, 2014)

I used EMT-national-training.com. Passed it first try at 80 questions in about 40-45 minutes.


----------



## MICP (May 4, 2014)

*Skills sheets*

Know the skills sheets for the written.  I do NREMT test prep and tutoring (for  10 years now) on a regular basis and I have found that there will be an  increase in your success if you know the skills sheets.  Many of the  questions will use phrases like:
What would you do next?
Your care would include.
Which would be inappropriate?
What is the correct sequence?
What is your priority?

JB Learning has been one of the best.  Platinum Testing has an amazing product that actually gives you Computer Adaptive Tests, just like the NREMT.  I use it for my tutoring and have had great results.


----------



## Longshot (May 6, 2014)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Longshot (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the advise.  I will certainly look into a few of those sites.  I have the JB Learning and Fisdap medic review tools already.  First up is getting the FL medic test done.  Just waiting on my school to get the paperwork to the state.  Hopefully I'll be doing the FL medic test in about two or three weeks at the most.


----------



## September (May 6, 2014)

When in doubt 

15LPM NRB


----------



## STXmedic (May 6, 2014)

September said:


> When in doubt
> 
> 15LPM NRB


----------



## Medic Tim (May 6, 2014)

September said:


> When in doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 15LPM NRB


----------



## rmena (Jun 4, 2014)

lol...it seems like on the platinum tests if your patient is totally boned the right answer is always either "O2" or "rapid transport to trauma facility"


----------



## epicEMT (Jun 11, 2014)

There's a lot of great practice test apps out there. I recommend trying something of the sort to see where your weak areas are and then focus on them. Don't memorize the questions though, only use these tools to identify poor areas and focus on learning the concepts.


----------

